# Lost Dog Leicester Area



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

LOST DOG - Posting on behalf of a family friend. The dog is micro chipped and the owners are very worried and want her home safely.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

There is now a reward of £1000!!!!!!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope she is found safe and well very soon.


----------

